# cle USB espace insuffisant  dans bootcamp



## bakounin (4 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,
j essai de mettre Windows 10 dans mon mac. j'ai suivi la procédure : télécharger un iso d' aprés un lien apple, avec un usb de 32 G mais a chaque tentative  avec l'assistant bootcamp :espace insuffisant de l'usb . 
je n'ai cocher que la premiere case : il charge les 3/4 et m'affiche le message "espace insuffisant".
j'ai essayer avec des usb 8G : idem.
je pense que l'usb32G est bonne car il y avait mac sierra auparavant.
je possède un mac book pro (mi-2012 ) mémoire 4G 1600 mhz ddr3 processeur 2,5 ghz IC i5.
merci d'avance 
bakounin


----------

